# ProbenKing - und kein Ende...



## Lumumba (13 August 2004)

ProbenKing sendet nach einem Jahr erneut eine Rechnung und nun mit Inkasso... 

[ edit] 

Wie gehe ich am Besten weiter vor? 
THX schon jetzt. 
Stephan


----------



## KatzenHai (16 August 2004)

Vielleicht solltest du deine ursprüngliche Kündigung mal einstellen - die war ja wohl innerhalb der gesetzlichen Widerrufsfrist, oder?


----------



## Lumumba (18 August 2004)

Habe fristgerecht per Mail gekündigt. 
Angeblich wäre diese jedoch nicht eingegangen... 
Leider hatte ich doch auch Probs mit dem System und diese gesendeten Mails sind in Nirwana (was mich tierisch ärgert)! 
Was soll ich am besten tun... Doch blechen?


----------



## KatzenHai (18 August 2004)

Wann war denn Fristbeginn der Widerrufszeit?


----------



## Anonymous (31 August 2004)

Hallo Lumumba:
Habe genau das gleiche Problem mit Probenking.Vor einem Jahr gekündigt(wegen Null Erfolg )und plötzlich bekomme ich wieder eine Mahnung und jetzt auch vom Inkasso-Büro Post!
 :x


----------



## User Nr 2528 (27 Oktober 2004)

Kündigungen per Email in einer Zeit wo so viel "Post" verschwindet wie in keinem Jahrhundert zuvor....

...und ausgerechnet immer gerade die Emails, die soooo wichtig sind.
Da täte ein Brief, ein richtiger, wohl besser wirken.


----------



## Anonymous (9 November 2004)

löl Probenking der Abzocker...

das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch.. am besten an einen Anwalt wenden!! 

Und wenns noch besser ist ne Sammelklage von allen betroffenen einleiten


----------



## Captain Picard (9 November 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenns noch besser ist ne Sammelklage von allen betroffenen einleiten



er hat Jehova gesagt  :rotfl: 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1474


----------



## Dino (9 November 2004)

Soll man dieses böse Wort sagen? Nein, soll man nicht, denn - ich sag das Wort auf gaaaanz leise -

Sammelklagen

gibt es in Deutschland nicht.


----------



## technofreak (9 November 2004)

Tipp: Nicht soviel US-Serien kucken, in USA gibt´s das,  hier nicht 

tf


----------



## IT-Schrauber (10 November 2004)

Genau, ich empfehle Isernhagen Law und Bad Oeynhausen C.O.P.S.


----------



## Anonymous (11 November 2004)

*Nichts....*

Hallo, 

ich gehöre auch zu den "Opfern". 

Prodefakto hat mir gerade ein gerichtliches Verfahren angekündigt - Panikmache. 

Ich werde folgendes tun: 

Ich lasse die einen Mahnbescheid beantragen - das werden sie tun, die meisten kriegen dann nämlich Angst. 

Gegen den kann man widersprechen, mit oder ohne Begründung (kommt aber immer gut, wenn eine dabei ist)

Probenking's AGB hin oder her: wenn gegen den Mahnbescheid widersprochen wird, müssen die Klage erheben. Und das tun sie mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht - das kostet nämlich erstmal deren Geld. 

Grüße !

Ich will nicht


----------



## Anonymous (8 Dezember 2004)

*probenking prodefakto inkasso*

nach zähem, einjährigen mailwechsel hat probenking bei
mir um entschuldigung gebeten.

ich hatte ihnen bereits verziehen  javascript:emoticon('0')

da kam wenige monate später per post eine mahnung von prodefakto inkasso.

jetzt ham' se mir 'ne falsche mailadresse genannt, und ich werd' defakto noch mal durchklingeln, und denen meinen gesammelten schriftverkehr zusenden.

sich mit so 'm zeug aufzuhalten ' is wohl karma hopping


----------

